
Advertising Strategies Used by the World's Biggest Brands - affalytics
http://ideas.adlove.com/advertising-strategies.html
======
losteverything
<All advertising aims to triangulate

I was in fortune 10 and never heard of that.

Be cautious adlove that you don't become some ceos appetitizers when he or she
brings years of advertising budget approvals and tears this apart.

Reminds me of when a "new advertising" program was going to do something new:
Bundle.

The VP simple said "it's not new. The Japanese car manufactures bundled and
beat US manufactures. Show me something new!" The VP continued and asked how
many from the advertising staff was old enough to purchase an American car in
the 70's. None.

------
ThomPete
The biggest brands don't have strategies like that, no none really do. Instead
their advertising companies do, but none of those come up with advertising
strategies like that.

In most cases the reality is this:

Some insight is used as the base for a new campaign (we found out that 20 out
of 30 do x because of y) some times it's the brands themselves, or some new
product is coming out and the brand needs to make customers aware of it, other
times it's the agencies (for instance the planners) who pitch it to the
brands.

Then that insight is presented to the creative team which then try to find a
way to interpret it into som basic creative structure which is flexible enough
to be used in different media and still specific enough to hold it all
together.

Then that is presented back to the brands and if they like it, the team starts
working on implementing it across the different media.

Sure there is theory, sure just like with identity work you can explain it
theoretically like this. But in most cases the explanation is applied after
the creation.

This is because you wont really come up with something unique (which is most
creative companies primary aim) by simply following som rational process.
There is always that last mile which is 100% based on intuition and
experience.

I used to work at DDB.

------
nol13
Strategy 0: Buying this will get you laid!

Strategy 0.1: Buying this will keep you alive long enough to get laid!

Strategy 0.2: Buy this or everyone will laugh at you and you won't get laid!

------
fsloth
Feels a bit shallow. For instance, 'desire of the crowd' is generally called
social proof. But I like the 'cause-effect' infographic. Shallow ad-based
popular article on ads? How meta is that.

------
Animats
Throw enough money at the problem, and you can be cool. Look at Coca-Cola. The
product is a century old, and just not very interesting. Yet they try
desperately to present themselves as cool. Two Coke commercials before every
movie in theaters, with young people and what sounds like white rap music.

------
diggan
Blogpost doesn't really contain anything, this would be a better link:
[http://ideas.adlove.com/assets/images/advertising-
strategies...](http://ideas.adlove.com/assets/images/advertising-strategies-
infographic.png)

~~~
ComodoHacker
Hey, you've missed the main part in the end - the promotion of Adlove network.

------
programminggeek
Ad strategy #1 - make someone an offer and ask them to buy.

If enough people buy, keep running the ad so long as it's profitable. Kill ads
that aren't.

There is no ad strategy #2 worth bothering with.

------
cpeterso
I strongly recommend Al Ries and Jack Trout's classic product marketing books
_Marketing Warfare_ and _Positioning: The Battle for Your Mind_.

------
jessriedel
> (If you can't see the infographic above check your ad blocking software
> hasn't mistakenly blocked it.)

uBlock Origin did indeed block it. Could someone explain this website would
continue to use a layout that they knew was being blocked by major ad
blockers?

~~~
maxerickson
To encourage people to turn the blocker off. The ones that leave instead
probably aren't worth a lot of revenue anyway.

~~~
blahi
You would be surprised how many people click on ads but say they don't. They
just filter out that information and forget.

~~~
maxerickson
_You would be surprised_ can always be removed to improve a comment.

Given the audience here, it's going to be wrong often enough. I think I
wouldn't be particularly taken aback by the numbers that you allude to but
fail to provide, I've watched people try to use software before.

~~~
blahi
No, it is especially appropriate given the audience here.

~~~
ffggvv
Downvoted! Downvoted!

